

Things Real People Don't Say About Your App - jamesjyu
http://trpdsaya.tumblr.com/

======
brianwillis
>I'm really glad all these ads are keeping this site in business.

You know what would suck? Paying for Gmail and Facebook.

~~~
mcantor
You know what would be totally awesome? Paying for Gmail and Facebook so I
don't have to deal with any fricking ads, and so I can expect a commensurate
amount of commitment from the companies that run them.

~~~
pfedor
<http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/index.html>

------
swombat
"Why yes, I'll give you offline access to all my Facebook info"

Isn't that said by millions of (real, non-geek) people every day?

------
pak
Kind of funny, but as I predicted, not quite as good as tpdsaa.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2106021>

------
mcantor
Look, I know it's gauche to admit that you laughed at something on the
internet, but the "modal dialogue" one got me fair and square. I LOL'd, Hacker
News.

I LOL'd.

------
vokoda
This couldn't be much less funny.

------
antidaily
"I love verifying my email address." Sigh... I know, man. I know.

~~~
bemmu
Hmm, I wonder what the solution to this could be.

~~~
bad_user
Not having an email account?

------
Charuru
Meh, I call BS on some of this. I've def lazyed out on deleting my account
because I couldn't find the button on the site.

~~~
jauco
But did that make you a returning customer, or did you still just abandon the
site?

~~~
Charuru
It was thinkvitamin, I'm still a member paying 25 a month.

Also the same situation on 1and1...

Actually I should do something about that.

~~~
loewenskind
If you'll pay me 20 a month (and give me the account info), I'll delete it for
you.

